# Idea for Guestbook



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats a really awesome idea! My cousin is throwing a huge Halloween party at her new house this Halloween and she has been looking for ideas for a type of guestbook. Thanks so much for sharing I will pass it on to her!

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I love that idea as well

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## mloyless (Oct 4, 2004)

wanted to let everyone know - we went in search for a guest book for our party this past weekend and we made a GREAT find! Barnes & Noble has blank journals that you can buy and they have one that is all natural, made from hemp. It is black and the pages look old, thick and uneven with fibers. We were thinking we would have to 'age' one by burning the pages and dying with tea - but this one already looks aged. We also bought an old style feathered fountain pen there ($15 each), we wrote in calligraphy style writing, "Death Register" on the first page and then a scary saying on the second page. Now as guests arrive they will sign in to the Death Register!


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

What a great idea - need one of those!

otherworldly

"You're off the edge of the map, mate. Here there be monsters."


----------

